# Cross my palm!



## mailee (19 Jul 2006)

Has anyone on here got a 3D Cordyline plam tree component for Sketchup I could beg,  steal or borrow? I have been looking on the net but can't find one. SWMBO has got me designing our garden as my next job and we have a few of these Palms in it, hence the need for one.


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Jul 2006)

Alan,
PM me your email and I will shoot a couple of palms your way that might fit the bill - they aren't cordylines exactly but look not too different.


----------

